# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  بَشِّر القاتل بالقتل ولو بعد حين

## احمد ابو انس

*صحة حديث من قتل يقتل ولو بعد حين**أخبروني عن هذه الجملة هل هي حديث: (من قتل يقتل ولو بعد حين)؟*
*جاء في حديث لا أعرف حال صحته الآن يحتاج إلى تأمل : (بشّر القاتل بالقتل ولو بعد حين). لكن لا أعرف حاله الآن يحتاج إلى تأمل ، وإلى التماسه في كتب التخريج ، وكتب الحديث ، وهذا معنى ما سألت عنه : (بشر القاتل بالقتل ولو بعد حين). المشهور ويغلب على ظني أنه ورد في حديث لكن لا أعلم حاله الآن ، ويحتاج ذلك إلى تفتيش عنه ومراجعة.
http://www.binbaz.org.sa/node/19336*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هل عبارة (بشر الزاني بالفقر، والقاتل بالقتل، ولو بعد حين) حديث صحيح؟

*الجواب :*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا رسول الله
الزنا عاقبته وخيمة على الزاني، فالآثام والمعاصي سبب لكل شر في الدنيا والآخرة، وسبب لقلة الرزق وحرمان البركة، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيُحْرَمُ الرِّزْقَ بِالذَّنْبِ يُصِيبُهُ) رواه أحمد في "المسند" (37/ 111).
وقد ذكر العلماء من آثار الزنا على النفس أنه يورث سواد الوجه، ووحشة القلب، وخبثا يعرف به بين الخلائق، ومن آثار الزنا السيئة استحقار الناس للزاني، ونظرهم إليه بعين الخيانة ولو لم يعلموا بزناه، كما أن المعصية تحث على المعصية فيصاحب الزنا عقوق الوالدين، وقطيعة الرحم، وشرب الخمر، والاعتداء على الأعراض، وفي الآخرة عذاب شديد وخزي بين يدي الله. 
وأما القاتل فعقوبته القصاص أو العفو من أولياء المقتول، فإن لم يكن في الدنيا أداه يوم القيامة من حسناته. 
ومع ذلك نقول: إن الحديث الوارد في السؤال ليس بحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم نجد له رواية في كتب الحديث والآثار، بل قال الإمام السخاوي رحمه الله: "لا أعرفه" "المقاصد الحسنة" (رقم/93). وورد معناه في حديث مكذوب أيضاً عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الزنا يورث الفقر) رواه أبو حاتم كما في "العلل" (1/ 410-411). وقال أبو حاتم: "هذا حديث باطل"، وقال الإمام الذهبي في "ميزان الاعتدال" (3/ 423): "منكر". والله أعلم. 
http://aliftaa.jo/Question.aspx?Ques...6#.VUb0RI5Viko

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وآله وصحبه ومن والاه، ثم أما بعد، فقد سأل سائل عن حديث مشتهر بين الناس دائر على الألسنة وهو:* 
*﴿ بَشِّر القاتل بالقتل ولو بعد حين﴾*
*وبعد البحث في دوايين السنة من الصحاح، والسنن والمعاجم والمسانيد والأجزاء الحديثية وغيرها، لم أقف عليه بالنص المثبت أعلاه، وخلاصة القول أنه ليس بحديث، ولا تصح نسبته إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، والله أعلم.*
*وارجو من الإخوة طلبة العلم وضع ملاحظاتهم وتصويباتهم حتى تعم الفائدة*

*التفصيل:*
*قال السخاوي في المقاصد الحسنة: (لا أعرفه)*
*وتابعه على ذلك العجلوني في كشف الخفاء فقال: (قال في المقاصد لا أعرفه انتهى ، والمشهور على الألسنة بزيادة والزاني بالفقر ولو بعد حين ، ولا صحة لها أيضا)*

*أما تتمة الحديث وهي ﴿ .........والزاني بالفقر ولو بعد حين﴾،*
*فقد وردت في بعض كتب السنة ومنها:*
*1- عن ابن عمر ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : &#171; الزنا يورث الفقر &#187; رواه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (ج11، ص 402-401، رقم 5184 و 5183)* 

*2- وقال في المقاصد : (حديث: الزنا يورث الفقر، الديلمي والقضاعي من حديث الماضي ابن محمد عن ليث بن أبي سليم عن مجاهد عن ابن عمر رفعه بهذا، وعنده أيضاً من حديث أبي الدنيا الكذاب عن علي رفعه: في الزنا ست خصال ثلاثة في الدنيا وذكر منها الفقر وثلاثة في الآخرة.)*

*3- والعجلوني في كشف الخفاء (ج 1، ص 441، رقم 1427) وقال: (قال في المقاصد رواه الديلمي والقضاعي وابن ماجه عن ابن عمر رفعه ، وعنده أيضا من حديث ابن أبي الدنيا عن علي رفعه في الزنا ست خصال ثلاثة في الدنيا - وذكر منها الفقر - وثلاثة في الآخرة ، انتهى ، ولم يذكر بقية الست الخصال وروى في الكشاف بلفظ يا معشر الشبان اتقوا الزنا فإن فيه ست خصال ثلاثة في الدنيا وثلاث في الآخرة فأما اللاتي في الدنيا فيذهب البهاء ويورث الفقر وينقص العمر وأما اللاتي في الآخرة فيوجب السخط وسوء الحساب والخلود في النار ، انتهى قال الحافظ ابن حجر في تخريج أحاديثه : رواه البيهقي في الشعب وابن مردويه وابن أبي حاتم وأبي نعيم في الحلية عن حذيفة بلفظ يا معشر الناس وفي آخره ثم تلا * (أن سخط الله عليهم وفي العذاب هم خالدون) * ، انتهى ، ثم قال في إسناده ضعيف أو متروك ومجهول.)*

*4- وأورده الألباني رحمه الله في السلسة الضعيفة (جزء 1، ص 268) بلفظ (الزنا يورث الفقر) وقال : (باطل)، وذكره كذلك في ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب برقم 1432 وقال (منكر) وفي ضعيف الجامع برقم 3192 وقال: (موضوع).*
*ثم ذكر الألباني حديثا ثانيا (ج 1، ص 270) ونصه: " إياكم و الزنا فإنه فيه ست خصال : ثلاثا في الدنيا و ثلاثا في الآخرة ، فأما اللواتي في الدنيا فإنه يذهب بالبهاء ، و يورث الفقر ، و ينقص الرزق ، و أما اللواتي في الآخرة : فإنه يورث سخط الرب ، و سوء الحساب و الخلود في النار " . وقال: (موضوع)* 

*ومن أراد مزيدا من التفصيل فليراجع تخريج الألباني في السالسلة الضعيفة،*
*والحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد*
*ملاحظة: بعض المراجع المستخدمة مرقمة آليا في الحاسوب بترقيم (المكتبة الشاملة) وقد لا توافق النسخ المطبوعة.
*http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=86127

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

رتبة حديث \"بشر القاتل بالقتل والزاني بالفقر\"
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=58094

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الحبيب اللبيب / أحمد أبو أنس - نفع الله بك - .
لا يصح في الباب شيء ، والنكارة بينة في هذا الحديث.

----------


## عالي السند

أصلا ليس هذا بحديث كما بين الأئمة، هي مقولة صحيحة يدل لمعناها حديث ابن عمر : كما تدين تدان.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وحدبث : إن العبد ليحرم الرزق بالذنب يصيبه . المذكور أعلاه.
 ضعيف ، ومعناه صحيح .

----------

